# SW Houston; Dramatic Outdoor Dolls Workshop 10/17



## ThePhotoBinder (Sep 16, 2009)

*2nd Annual; DOD (DRAMATIC OUTDOOR DOLLS) PHOTOGRAPHY PHOTO SHOOT AT DUSK WORKSHOP OCT 17;*
Add to your portfolio; Dramatic Makeup and High Fashion Models in SW Houston Wooded Parks.  
*18 and up models only.*
*Sponsors* are D-D Electronics[/URL], MyPhotoShop[/URL], OneTalentSource[/URL] and  TexasPhotoForum [/URL]




_Click on Photo to register as a Photographer to attend this Event;_



Photographers Fee $50
Oct 17, 2009; Is a DRAMATIC OUTDOOR DOLLS - Model Photo Shoot at Dusk outside Sugar Land, TX in a wooded park with lots of trees and props;  Models will be in High Fashion and Dramatic Makeup.
Models, MUA and some props are provided;  Bring your lights and ladders to get eye to eye of the models in the trees.
*PHOTOGRAPHERS REGISTERED:*
Jane Foster
Joe Lippeatt
Kelton Starkey

*MODELS ATTENDING:*


----------

